# What are you watching?



## DarkAura (Dec 14, 2011)

Basiclly the same as "What are you reading", except we're talking about what you have watched, be it movies, TV shows, Youtube videoes.


If there's anything already like this, then a moderator can gladly lock this...


So, what have you been watching?


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 14, 2011)

Grimm, Warehouse 13, Sanctuary, My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic.

Sounds like a case of Arson, Murder, and Jaywalking, if you ask me.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 14, 2011)

I just watched Hello Again. Very good movie. Also, watch BttF 1 AGAIN since it's so epic.


----------



## Monoking (Dec 14, 2011)

Dragonball Z Kai, baby!


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 14, 2011)

Watched

• NCIS
• Criminal Minds (SPENCER YOU PWN MAN)
• Anastasia (an animated movie by 20th Century Fox that I like a lot)
• And, currently, Lost. As in the TV series. Again. I am drop-dead in love with it. *coughgoDanielcough*


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 14, 2011)

weeping hysterically over the latest episode of glee, as always

i just

_what the fuck_


----------



## Ultra-Saiyan Jace (Dec 14, 2011)

Right now, watching the rest of the Victini Movie and rewatching all of the DBZ movies that I have


----------



## TonyMHFan (Feb 7, 2012)

Real Steel.


----------



## theyouthexpress (Mar 6, 2012)

Right now, I'm watching the trailer of the amazing spider man movie trailer from youtube which will come out in April month........Can't wait for this movie...
_______________________

Youth Development magazine for the youth..


----------



## SquishierCobra (Mar 9, 2012)

Family Guy, Digimon Xros Wars, Power Rangers Samurai, and South Park.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 10, 2012)

Random Product's LP of Civ 5
And PBat's Minecraft Survival LP (First season)


----------



## Datura (Mar 10, 2012)

Catching up on the Real Housewives of Orange County, because that's what I do with my Saturdays.


----------



## Frostagin (Mar 14, 2012)

Hetalia, MLP:FiM, Ouran High School Host Club, Doctor Who(always watching this one), Sherlock, YGOTAS, Psych.

Most of these are on and off, but one of these is what I typically watch when I sit down with Netflix/the computer.

EDIT: Okey, add Pinky and the Brain to the list. *resists urge to start singing theme song*


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 14, 2012)

Watched In Time today in French

Amazing


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 14, 2012)

AT4W

yessssss


----------



## ZimD (Mar 17, 2012)

Survivor. The current season is great and so are the old ones.


----------



## Zexion (Mar 17, 2012)

Um, the list for me is difficult:
 The Big Bang Theory
 Family Guy
 Ghost Adventures
 Ghost Hunters International
 Chloe (movie)
 Let Me In (movie)
 The NCAA Men's Basketball Tournament
 WWE
more and more (I have each week planned)


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 17, 2012)

What I watch these days depends on who I'm with. I'm watching Pushing Daisies (I've seen it before, but it's the most delightful thing) and The West Wing (the best-written TV show _ever_) with my uni friends, Damages with my friend Joe (it's brilliant, but not easy watching at all), Spooks with my sister (it's a bit silly, but good fun), M*A*S*H (to this day, one of the greatest shows ever) with my friend Ruth, and Star Trek Voyager (very good), Northern Exposure (also delightful) and The Sarah Jane Adventures (which I utterly adore sometimes even prefer to Doctor Who) with Mhals. I listen to Cabin Pressure (my new favourite thing) when I'm alone :p

I recommend any and all of the above most heartily :D


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't watch much TV, so for now it's Doctor Who and Breaking Bad.


----------



## Ollytron (Apr 19, 2012)

Magic baby, pocket monster
 saint


----------



## Cerberus87 (Apr 19, 2012)

Game of Thrones and Code Geass, though I really need to start watching Code Geass again since it's been two weeks since I last watched an episode of it.


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 19, 2012)

Currently watching Misfits and finishing some Sherlock.


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 20, 2012)

Jersey Shore and AtLA, to remind myself of everything before I watch the Korra series.

Jersey Shore because I had finished Gossip girl and 90210 on Netflix, and wanted another drama filled show, so my boyfriend told me to watch it. I've actually grown attached to the first five episodes I've seen so far :x

I'm ashamed of this immensely -__-


----------



## Stryke (Sep 6, 2016)

So, I'm gonna revive this thread by saying that I've started watching Avatar: the Last Airbender. So far, it's awesome. Like, definitely in my top 5 TV shows, without a doubt.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 18, 2016)

*Anime*
Yuri on Ice, All Out, One Piece, Haikyuu, Ace of Diamond, Scared Rider Xechs, Uta no Prince-sama, stuff like that. I watch them all intermittently. (Still need to finish Saint Seiya Omega and Saint Seiya: Soul of Gold.)

Re-watching Future GPX Cyber Formula for the third time.

*Real life TV*
Going to watch some Nordic Combined and ski-jumping on Saturday. ...I'm annoyed that all sports seem to be transferring to paid channels. I want cool sports on the channels we have, dang it!


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Nov 26, 2017)

*bump*

I've been rewatching Firefly (albeit at a slow pace) with my brother and parents. I only began watching it about two years ago or something and I've been very in love ever since. 

I've also seen two episodes each of A Series of Unfortunate Events and Stranger Things (season 1) - I loved both and I want to continue them but I don't actually have my own Netflix. Once I am living on my own again, I'm probably going to consider signing up for it, at least for a few months so I can get caught up!


----------



## Pikachu (Feb 1, 2018)

*bump*

Been going through The Office (American version). Can't believe I've waited this long to finally watch it. It's fantastic! (Currently on season 7!)



Sandstone-Shadow said:


> I've also seen two episodes each of A Series of Unfortunate Events...


I finished the first season, it is so good! Can't wait for season 2.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 4, 2018)

Nice!! The Office is a fantastic show. Keep us posted! :O

I'm currently watching My Hero Academia. I also need to finish Gurren Lagann; just started the second season, when they do the time skip.


----------



## Ys_ (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm currently watching Glee, Naruto Shippuden and The Pokemon Sun Moon anime. Glee is OK. Not sure I'm as invested on it as I used to be but I want to finish it. I just wish it was over already. As with Naruto it's great, but some battles take a bit too long...


----------



## Stryke (May 3, 2020)

Currently watching Twin Peaks, 30 Rock, It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia, and Scrubs (though I haven't touched the last one in a bit... Should probably change that). They're all pretty phenomenal, and I can definitely see why they all acquired the large followings they did, but I think Twin Peaks has a special place in my heart. I've never cried more during a TV show than when I watched the first episode, and the main theme is a big reason why; it has so much emotion behind it, and I'd definitely call it one of my favorite songs at this point


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Dec 20, 2020)

Aggretsuko. My girlfriend introduced me to this show on Netflix.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 20, 2020)

I have two watches of aggretsuko on right now and I wanna watch more Pokémon journeys :3


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 21, 2020)

Digimon Adventure: damn this reboot is awesome


----------



## Flora (Dec 21, 2020)

Oh is it time for Chel's Niche Anime Rec Hours? Well, if it wasn't before it is now-

I've been watching - at my friend's recommendation as a direct result of getting WAY too invested in the gacha game it's based on (i know.) - this VERY cute anime called A3! it's about a girl who winds up becoming the new director of her father's old, now-failing all-male theater company, recruiting a whole bunch of new actors and trying to put on shows...or, well, that's what it advertises itself as, because it's honestly _really _about the actors' relationships with each other as they try to put on performances while navigating their own capital-I _Issues. _I mean, when the emotionally-best-off actor regularly works himself to exhaustion because he hasn't really figured out what self-care means...

The animation is a _little_ weird here and there, and the pacing isn't always the best cause there's a lot of ground to cover in any given six-episode chunk, but it is unreasonably charming and I have adopted literally everyone in the cast.


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Jan 11, 2021)

Pokémon  Advanced.


----------

